# Transmisor AM NUEVA ELECTRONICA



## Andrxx (Sep 28, 2015)

Buenas chicos hoy os presento este montaje, creo que en Internet no existe, con el, se puede armar un transmisor de AM en la banda de 500 a 1600 kHz con una potencia de salida de 300 mW aproximadamente sin modular.

Su realización es sencilla, sólo hay que bobinar L1 y L2, L1 es la bobina osciladora que esta formada por 60 vueltas de hilo esmaltado, yo he sacado el de una bobina de recepcion de una radio vieja AM bobinado sobre una horma de una bobina con nucleo de ferrita ajustable de un walkie talkie viejo de juguete desguazado. Se dan 35 vueltas, se saca la toma intermedia, se dan otras 30 y ya está.

L2 va encima de L1 en la misma horma de ferrita, al no decir en la revista el numero de vueltas, yo he dado 30 vueltas de hilo encima (en lo que queda de tubo de ferrita) y el resultado ha sido bueno. La única pega es que veo que la modulación es floja aunque la oscilación es muy estable en frecuencia.

T4 es cualquier transistor de proposito general, yo use un 2N2219. ...

Ahora mi objetivo es intentar conectar una etapa de amplificación y sacar más potencia... a ver si podeis orientarme


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas chicos hoy os presento este montaje, creo que en Internet no existe, con el, se puede armar un transmisor de AM en la banda de 500 a 1600 kHz con una potencia de salida de 300 mW aproximadamente sin modular.
> 
> Su realización es sencilla, sólo hay que bobinar L1 y L2, L1 es la bobina osciladora que esta formada por 60 vueltas de hilo esmaltado, yo he sacado el de una bobina de recepcion de una radio vieja AM bobinado sobre una horma de una bobina con nucleo de ferrita ajustable de un walkie talkie viejo de juguete desguazado. Se dan 35 vueltas, se saca la toma intermedia, se dan otras 30 y ya está.
> 
> ...


Hola estimado Don Andrxx te recomendo mirar esa dirección : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...-QCh0WVAKx#tbm=isch&q=irf510+linear+amplifier , seguramente hay un lineal para tu transmissorzito  .
Hay esa aca tanbiem : http://www.geocities.ws/raiu_harrison/mwa/tech/tech.html y esa :http://home.comcast.net/~part15files/amp/index.html , picar en :   "Next Page --\/"
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 29, 2015)

Gracias Daniel, el amplificador con MOS-FET piratas con el que tuve problemas se basaba en ese principio...

Me gustaría experimentar algo con BD139, BD243 o transistores NPN de proposito general, sería esa la idea... todos los intentos de amplificadores lineales en AM-ONDA MEDIA siempre han resultado fallidos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2015)

Bueno entonses te dejo aca un dibujo y la dirección original del : http://www.mf2fm.com/zfm/transmitter_circuits.php , que anda con dos transistores BD139 en contrafase en la salida  .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## WNMC LOPEZ (Mar 31, 2018)

hola amigos buen dia, 
les dejo aqui mi pequeño aporte,


----------



## tiago (Mar 31, 2018)

Faltan muchos datos, esquema del transmisor, detalles constructivos del transformador del driver, esquema del driver un poco mas claro, etc...

Saludos.


----------



## WNMC LOPEZ (Abr 10, 2018)

tratare de conseguir los datos o guia de contruccion y la suvo., 
saludos,


----------



## maricio (Ago 23, 2018)

WNMC LOPEZ dijo:


> tratare de conseguir los datos o guia de contruccion y la suvo.,
> saludos,


hola wnmc lopez viendo el aporte del pll que subiste al foro yo lo tengo a ese pll,  abajo dejo una foto y me decis si es el mismo ,tambien tengo el driver  . esp tu comentario


----------



## garada (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola a todos, para sencillo este que publico la revista Española Circuito Impreso en 1983 y que monte en su dia y doy fe que funciona, se puede realizar con conponentes reciclados e incluso sin pcb debido a su sencillez, entrega 300mw con un 2N3866, unico transistor del circuito.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 23, 2019)

Me recuerda mucho al transmisor de electrónica2000.com pero veo que el audio se modula en la base, por lo que realmente, si no me equivoco, está modulando en frecuencia a la vez que en amplitud... osea, no es realmente un emisor que module en AM, pero dada su sencillez es un muy interesante aporte. ¿que cobertura obtuvistes con el circuito?


----------



## garada (Mar 23, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Me recuerda mucho al transmisor de electrónica2000.com pero veo que el audio se modula en la base, por lo que realmente, si no me equivoco, está modulando en frecuencia a la vez que en amplitud... osea, no es realmente un emisor que module en AM, pero dada su sencillez es un muy interesante aporte. ¿que cobertura obtuvistes con el circuito?


El alcance no estaba nada mal, use un dipolo muy simple y alimentación a 12v puesto a tierra, calculo que unos 300 MTS, pero creo que puede mejorarse, obviamente es un circuito muy simple de iniciación pero me produjo muchas satisfacciones, y lo armé después de la famosa emisora FM de 1w de electrónica viva, la cual no conseguí dejar fina por carecer de la instrumentación necesaria para el correcto ajuste de las etapas amplificadoras y cómo no falta de experiencia, por entonces tendría unos 14 años.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2019)

Si no me equivoco el transmisor de 1W de electrónica viva, era el mismo que publico nueva electrónica.
Lo que si recuerdo, es que esa revista que incluia la placa de todo proyecto, hizo la electrónica muy popular por esos años


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> Me recuerda mucho al transmisor de electrónica2000.com pero veo que el audio se modula en la base, por lo que realmente, si no me equivoco, está modulando en frecuencia a la vez que en amplitud... osea, no es realmente un emisor que module en AM, pero dada su sencillez es un muy interesante aporte. ¿que cobertura obtuvistes con el circuito?


Hola a todos , cualquer oscilador modula en FM cuando NO es adecuadamente ayslado su salida , alimentación , o sea todo!.
Un bueno transmissor de AM NO modula directamente en su oscilador y si solamente en lo paso final y ese bien ayslado del paso oscilador.
La gran desvantagen de la modulacion FM , esa indesejable en transmissiones AM es la fuerte distorción en lo posto receptor ( lo audio demodulado es mediocre o malo ).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

